# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Καλωδια για Breadboard(ραστερ) και perfboard

## sdouze

Καλησπέρα και καλός σας βρήκα
Πρόσφατα ξεκίνησα να ασχολούμαι με την ηλεκτρονική, κυρίως με arduino για αρχή. Ψάχνω μονόκλωνα καλώδια(με το μετρό ώστε να μπορώ να τα κόβω στο μέγεθος που θέλω.χρωματιστά ακόμα καλύτερα) για breadboards και για διάτρητες πλακέτες.Ρώτησα στον Γιαννακόπουλο και στον Ξυρουχάκη στον Πειραιά και δεν έχουν μονόκλωνα .Βρήκα μόνο cat6 αλλά είναι πολύ λεπτά και σπάνε εύκολα. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο είδος που χρησιμοποιείται;

----------


## nestoras

Να ρωτησεις για καλωδιο PET τηλεφωνικο. Βγαινει απο 4 μεχρι 100 ζευγη. Σε καταστηματα με ηλεκτρολογικο υλικο θα εχει σιγουρα. Παρε διαφορα κομματια για δοκιμη και καταληγεις σε αυτο που θα σου αρεσει περισσοτερο.

Παντως πιο βολικα ειναι κατι σετακια που κυκλοφορουν στο ebay:

https://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_fro...o+jumper+wires

----------


## pstratos

UTP cat5 σχετικά χοντρό για εγκαταστάσεις. Το βρίσκεις εύκολα, αλλά τα καλώδια είναι πάντα κατσαρά. Το καλύτερο που είχα ήταν ενα τύπου ραζιμ, τηλεγωνικό, ενός ζεύγους με αραιό βήμα στην πλέξη. Το έβρισκα το 90-2000 ζητώντας "τηλεφωνικό τύπου ΟΤΕ 80"  Το χρησιμοποιούσαν οι οτετζηδες για τις συνδέσεις μέσα στο καφάο. Μπορεί να το πετ΄χεις σε κανα παλιο μαγαζί, είναι χρόματος πορτοκαλι-γκρι. Εναλακτικά τηλεφωνικό ραζιμ (μπλε-κοκκινο) αλλα νομίζω οτι είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου, οπότε μπορεί να μην μπαίνει στις τρυπες εύκολα. Επίσης σε ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό ίσως βρεις πολυ λεπτο NYM μονοκλονο 0.3μμ - το χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι για να δένουν (!!!) τα μάτσα καλωδίων

----------


## IRF

Όλα ότι πετάνε τεχνικοί: δικτύων Η/Υ,ΟΤΕ, εγκαταστάτες συναγερμών. Θα σου τα δώσουν γιατί μικρά κομμάτια <30 εκατ  δεν έχουν καμιά χρηση

----------


## sdouze

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε.κοιταξα για ραζιμ στο internet βρηκα σε καποια καταστηματα αλλα ειναι ανα 100 μετρα...
βρηκα στο σκρουτζ αυτα αλλα πρεπει να τα παραγγειλω.

----------


## sdouze

το PET ειναι με διατομη 0.6mm2;αν ναι θα χωραει στο breadboard?

----------


## pstratos

χα χα τι μου θυμισες....  οταν είχα αρχίσει να ξεμένω από το καλώδιο τύπου οτε, παραφυλαγα στις γειτονιές για συνεργείο οτε. Μαζευα τα ρεταλακια 5-10cm που κόβαν για breadbording. Κάποια στιγμή ένας οτετζης με πήρε πρέφα και λέγοντάς του τι τα θέλω,  σαν μάνα εξ ουρανού μου χάρισε ένα καλουμπάκι με καμια 30 μετρα.

----------


## lepouras

μιας και είσαι Πειραιά τράβα μια εδώ Φιλελλήνων και Φίλωνος στο κτήριο που είναι οι σκαλωσιές θα δεις κάτι κούτες έξω. 
https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.93923...8,20.75z?hl=el

έχει αρκετά μέτρα πεταμένα μέσα. αλλιώς αν θέλεις πέρνα δευτέρα ή τρίτη  11 με 3 και ζήτα τον ηλεκτρολόγο να σου δώσω ότι έχει μείνει και έχω ξηλώσει. πριν κάνα μήνα πρέπει να είχα πετάξει μια κούτα γεμάτη....  :Biggrin:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> μιας και είσαι Πειραιά τράβα μια εδώ Φιλελλήνων και Φίλωνος στο κτήριο που είναι οι σκαλωσιές θα δεις κάτι κούτες έξω. 
> https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.93923...8,20.75z?hl=el
> 
> έχει αρκετά μέτρα πεταμένα μέσα. αλλιώς αν θέλεις πέρνα δευτέρα ή τρίτη  11 με 3 και ζήτα τον ηλεκτρολόγο να σου δώσω ότι έχει μείνει και έχω ξηλώσει. πριν κάνα μήνα πρέπει να είχα πετάξει μια κούτα γεμάτη....



Ο καλός ερασιτέχνης και χομπίστας πρέπει να είναι "σελέμης" δια να ζεί αξιοπρεπώς !!! 
Σελέμης = Τρακαδόρος 
Με πολλή αγάπη και συμπάθεια το λέω, προ καιρού έψαχνα λίγο σύρμα περιέλιξης και ένιωθα πολύ άβολα !!!

----------


## sdouze

> μιας και είσαι Πειραιά τράβα μια εδώ Φιλελλήνων και Φίλωνος στο κτήριο που είναι οι σκαλωσιές θα δεις κάτι κούτες έξω. 
> https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.93923...8,20.75z?hl=el
> 
> έχει αρκετά μέτρα πεταμένα μέσα. αλλιώς αν θέλεις πέρνα δευτέρα ή τρίτη  11 με 3 και ζήτα τον ηλεκτρολόγο να σου δώσω ότι έχει μείνει και έχω ξηλώσει. πριν κάνα μήνα πρέπει να είχα πετάξει μια κούτα γεμάτη....



ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε να σαι καλα,αμα δεν βρω κατι αλλο μπορει να περασω μια βολτα!

----------


## pstratos

Χτες με αμάξι διασταυρώθηκα με οτετζηδες που κρατούσαν ίσαμε με 300 μέτρα από το καλώδιο. Κρίμα που δεν μπορούσα να σταματήσω, θα τους τσίμπαγα καμιά 30 μέτρα....   (αφήνωντας ένα μικρο tip....)

----------

